# Brauche Hilfe beim FSX (AddOn Flugzeuge)



## Chemenu (18. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ich glaub ich mach irgendwas falsch...   

Hab mir ein paar AddOn Flugzeuge runtergeladen von der folgenden Seite:
http://www.simviation.com

Die Flugzeuge funktionieren auch, nur haben sie alle keine Texturen. 
Die sind dann komplett grau... kahl...   

Sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was kann ich da machen?
Die Textur-Dateien sind bmp-Dateien, ich kann sie aber nicht mit IrfanView angucken, da nur bunte Streifen angezeigt werden.
Finde im Internet auch irgendwie nichts zu meinem Problem...

Wär super wenn mit jemand helfen könnte. 

cu


----------



## Chemenu (18. Dezember 2007)

Hab die Ursache gefunden. Die Texturen sind nicht DX10 kompatibel.
Thread kann geschlossen werden.


----------



## Chemenu (19. Dezember 2007)

Hab doch noch ein kleines Problem.
Die Nachbrenner-Effekte funktionieren nun nicht. 
Ist zwar nicht gravierend, wäre aber schon ein nettes Schmankerl.   

Bei den Flugzeugen sind Dateien dabei die man in den Effects Ordner kopieren soll. Hab ich gemacht. 

Also falls jemand weiß woran das liegen könnte, möge dieser jemand bitte hier seine Lösungsvorschläge niederschreiben.   

cya


----------



## Chemenu (20. Dezember 2007)

Chemenu am 19.12.2007 09:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab doch noch ein kleines Problem.
> Die Nachbrenner-Effekte funktionieren nun nicht.
> Ist zwar nicht gravierend, wäre aber schon ein nettes Schmankerl.
> 
> ...



Ich habe nun auch für dieses Problem eine "Lösung" gefunden.
Komischerweise funktioniert der Nachbrenner nur wenn ich die Cockpit-Beleuchtung anschalte. Also funktionieren tut der Nachbrenner auch so, nur der visuelle Effekt wird nur mit Beleuchtung angezeigt...  :-o 

Weiß jemand ob das so sein muss?

Und bin ich der einzige der den FSX spielt?

Vielleicht sollte ich mir einen zweiten Account anlegen um auf meine Fragen zu antworten... dann würde der Thread hier nicht so erbärmlich aussehen... komm mir schon blöd vor...


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich fliege zwar auch im FSX durch die Gegend und habe sogar deine Fragen gelesen, konnte aber auch nicht helfen (beim ersten schon mangels DX10 nicht).
Aber schreib doch mal den Namen eines Addons und am besten noch Kategorie und Seite, dann teste ich ob der Nachbrenner bei mir funktioniert.


----------



## Chemenu (20. Dezember 2007)

NOODLES_SOS am 20.12.2007 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fliege zwar auch im FSX durch die Gegend und habe sogar deine Fragen gelesen, konnte aber auch nicht helfen (beim ersten schon mangels DX10 nicht).
> Aber schreib doch mal den Namen eines Addons und am besten noch Kategorie und Seite, dann teste ich ob der Nachbrenner bei mir funktioniert.



Ja gibts denn das? Ein Lebenszeichen!
Komm her und lass Dich knuddeln!    

Also hier mal die Seite von der ich die Flugzeuge downloade:
http://www.simviation.com

Und hier der Direktlink zu einem Beispielflugzeug:
http://www.simviation.com/cgi-bin/syb2.cgi?section=military&file=BLACKBIRDFSX.zip

Da funktioniert der Nachbrenner-Effekt wie gesagt nur, wenn ich das Licht anschalte.   

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe!


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (20. Dezember 2007)

Habe die SR-71 getestet, auch bei mir funktioniert der Nachbrenner nur bei aktiviertem Licht. Interessanterweise dann aber auch noch wenn die Leistung auf 0 und die Geschwindigkeit so niedrig ist, dass man abstürzt. Davon abgesehen sind die Laufflächen der Hinterreifen weiss und auch an den Seiten zu hell (vorne aber in Ordnung), die Texturen allgemein nicht toll und das Cockpit ebenfalls nichts. Ich tippe also mal darauf, dass der Nachbrenner einfach so (schlecht) implementiert wurde, wahrscheinlich ist das die einfachste Möglichkeit wenn man FS9 Addons konvertiert.

Bei den meisten Addons muss man mit einigen dieser Schwächen leben, ansonsten gibt es ja noch Payware. Dazu kann ich aber nichts sagen, da ich mir nie sowas gekauft habe. 
Als ganz gut in Erinnerung habe ich ein Hawk Paket, aber da war das virtuelle Cockpit unbrauchbar da das HUD bei mir nur schwarz war, und ein F-14 Pack, bei dem aber wiederum das virtuelle Cockpit nicht toll war un ein Loch hatte.
Bei denen habe ich aber gerade keine Ahnung wie das mit dem Nachbrenner aussah, habe die auch momentan nicht installiert.
Aktuell installiert ist eine Mirage, die hat aber weder VC, noch Nachbrennereffekt.

Eine andere Seite für Addons wäre noch avsim.com, da benötigt man aber einen (kostenlosen) Account und die Datenbank finde ich höchst unübersichtlich gelöst.


----------



## Chemenu (20. Dezember 2007)

NOODLES_SOS am 20.12.2007 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe die SR-71 getestet, auch bei mir funktioniert der Nachbrenner nur bei aktiviertem Licht. Interessanterweise dann aber auch noch wenn die Leistung auf 0 und die Geschwindigkeit so niedrig ist, dass man abstürzt. Davon abgesehen sind die Laufflächen der Hinterreifen weiss und auch an den Seiten zu hell (vorne aber in Ordnung), die Texturen allgemein nicht toll und das Cockpit ebenfalls nichts. Ich tippe also mal darauf, dass der Nachbrenner einfach so (schlecht) implementiert wurde, wahrscheinlich ist das die einfachste Möglichkeit wenn man FS9 Addons konvertiert.
> 
> Bei den meisten Addons muss man mit einigen dieser Schwächen leben, ansonsten gibt es ja noch Payware. Dazu kann ich aber nichts sagen, da ich mir nie sowas gekauft habe.
> Als ganz gut in Erinnerung habe ich ein Hawk Paket, aber da war das virtuelle Cockpit unbrauchbar da das HUD bei mir nur schwarz war, und ein F-14 Pack, bei dem aber wiederum das virtuelle Cockpit nicht toll war un ein Loch hatte.
> ...



Auf jeden Fall schon mal danke!

Diese F-14 mit dem Loch im VC hab ich auch, da muss ich allerdings noch tesen wie das mit dem Nachbrenner is.
Solange es nur so kleine Macken sind kann ich mit den kostenlosen Downloads leben. Das Microsoft AddOn ist mir dann doch noch etwas zu teuer...


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (20. Dezember 2007)

Ja, das boykottiere ich auch solange die hier den Vollpreis verlangen, es aber in den USA für 28$ verkaufen...

Edit: Ach ja, den hier habe ich auch noch installiert. Ist gut gemacht und sieht lustig aus.


----------



## Chemenu (20. Dezember 2007)

Ja den werd ich auch noch downloaden. 
Die F-14 funktioniert bei mir übrigens prima, auch der Nachbrenner tut so wie er soll.


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (27. Dezember 2007)

Zwar nur die Demo eines Payware Addons, aber wie ich finde gut gemacht und einen Download wert: Rescue Pilot Mission Pack Demo.


----------



## Frank83 (10. Januar 2008)

Chemenu am 18.12.2007 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab die Ursache gefunden. Die Texturen sind nicht DX10 kompatibel.
> Thread kann geschlossen werden.



Hasst du für das Problem eigentlich auch eine Lösung gefunden?


----------

